
Understanding building blocks of ULMFIT - dsr12
https://medium.com/@keremturgutlu/understanding-building-blocks-of-ulmfit-818d3775325b
======
mark_l_watson
Fantastic paper! Highly recommended. I had not seen this author before - just
started following him on Twitter.

